# Port forwarding port 25565 (Minecraft) on a Vodafone HG253s V2 router



## MasterMithrandir (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello! I would appreciate some help with port forwarding for Minecraft. I already tried it a few times, but the portforward.com open port tester tells me that the port is still not open.

What I need: Port forwarding port 25565 (Minecraft) on a Vodafone HG253s V2 router.

(Spanish interface) Here's an image of what I need to fill in:
View image: Screenshot 1

Translation (just in case):
Nombre de servicio > Service name
Disposotivo > Device
Interfaz > Interface
Protocolo > Protocol
Tipo > Type
Puerto público > Public port
Puerto LAN > LAN port

Device options (No idea what they do):
View image: Screenshot 2

What I've already tried:

I set my internal IP, IPV4 as Device IP I tried all of the Interface options, allthough I don't know what they do. I chose protocols TCP/UDP. And I set both Public port and LAN port to 25565.

Just in case someone tries to send me to portforward.com, don't do it, there is no information on this router's GUI there.

Thank you for your help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

This guide may be helpful, it appears to be the same hardware that you are using: Port Forwarding the Huawei HG253s Router for PS4


----------



## MasterMithrandir (Oct 12, 2015)

JimE said:


> This guide may be helpful, it appears to be the same hardware that you are using: Port Forwarding the Huawei HG253s Router for PS4


My router is a HG253s V2, not a Huawei HG253s. The differences are notable.

I think I've set up everything correctly, but ports are still closed according to port forwarding's open port checking software.


----------



## MasterMithrandir (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm thinking I may have introduced all the data correctly, but my firewall may be blocking the connection through the port.

Any suggestions on how to prevent this?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Computer firewall? Disable it.


----------



## MasterMithrandir (Oct 12, 2015)

It's not the firewall... I'm configuring something wrong.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

MasterMithrandir said:


> I'm thinking I may have introduced all the data correctly, but my firewall may be blocking the connection through the port.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to prevent this?


You asked the question, I was replying. If you don't believe it's your firewall, why did you ask?


----------



## MasterMithrandir (Oct 12, 2015)

@JimE I actually followed your suggestion. Based on the negative results, I got to the conclusion that my firewall isn't the cause for the port not opening correctly.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results for review. We are looking for another private ip router in the mix.


----------

